# Minimal "home" tool kit



## Andy in Germany (19 Apr 2020)

I'm making a list of things to take when I move to Freiburg next month, (and for the bike but that's elsewhere)

What is the accepted wisdom in minimal tools to take, for sorting things out in the house? I'll be going back to the family every week or two so I can safely leave some things, and also the Landlord lives in the building and says I can borrow tools for most things but but obviously I need to be prepared for everyday stuff instead of disturbing them whenever I need to sort out a minor problem.

My current thoughts are some screwdrivers, a small socket set and a a voltmeter. I don't even need stuff to repair furniture or hang up pictures because the house is sold as furnished and I can't make holes in the walls.

What else would be considered essential?


----------



## Alex H (19 Apr 2020)

Wire cutters, adjustable spanner, stanley knife, ruler / tape measure, pliers, can of WD-40


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2020)

Zip ties and duct tape. Sorted


----------



## slowmotion (19 Apr 2020)

A £10 electrical multimeter for poking into electrical stuff. Make sure the leads are good for 230 volts AC. Like this...…..

https://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-mas830b-digital-multimeter-600v/75337

……...and a torch.


----------



## Randomnerd (19 Apr 2020)

Gaffer tape and WD40. Stick it if it isn’t stuck. Unstick it if it‘s stuck. And a big hammer if these two fail.


----------



## slowmotion (19 Apr 2020)

A Baby Boa strap wrench is dead handy for gripping all sorts of awkward shapes without chewing






them up.....plastic plumbing fittings, jam jar tops, champagne corks etc. They're very inexpensive


----------



## Tail End Charlie (19 Apr 2020)

I have a tote bag, in which lives screwdrivers, sockets, wire cutter and stripper, assorted glues and tape, easing oil, adjustable spanner, Stanley knife, disposable gloves, pencils and a spirit level. Gets me through most things and when I know the job I'm going to do, I may add other stuff.


----------



## neil_merseyside (20 Apr 2020)

He's a crap landlord if you need a toolkit?


----------



## slowmotion (20 Apr 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> He's a crap landlord if you need a toolkit?


That's one way of looking at it but I think you're going to be constantly disappointed if you can't be a teeny weeny bit self reliant.


----------

